# Cypripedium acaule in Newfoundland



## toddybear (Jun 25, 2010)

It has been a stellar year for pink lady's-slipper in Newfoundland. Along the nature trails in the Botanical Garden we gave up counting after 1000 blooms! Incredible displays! I found a white form 4 years ago but haven;t seen it since. We do have several pale flesh-toned forms however. I still prefer the deeper pink.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 25, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 25, 2010)

How cool! Thanks for sharing Todd.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 25, 2010)

Cool! Blooming now?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 26, 2010)

Great stuff Todd!


----------



## musiclovertony (Jun 26, 2010)

Wowie!!! Those look wonderful! That looks like a beautiful setting, also. Great photographs!


----------



## toddybear (Jun 26, 2010)

They start blooming here about mid-June and continue until nearly mid-July.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2010)

Much later than here. Didn't get out to see them this year. What climate zone is this area where they are found? Is this the Botanical Garden at Memorial University? Is this an open forest where they are growing?


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 27, 2010)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap:


----------



## toddybear (Jun 27, 2010)

Kevin, we are zone 5b...but we have a very delayed spring. yes, they are at the Memorial University Botanical garden. They grow in open barrens mostly but also in open coniferous forest.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2010)

NIce. thanx for sharing.


----------

